# Conecuh sausage on da grill



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

with green pepers and onions.On FIRE!!


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

looks good, i want the well done one, skins & the BUSCH! lol


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

nothing like conecuh sausage on the grill with some light bread or bun, when we stay at the hunting camp or camp out on the river it's always a breakfast staple for us....looks good!


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Razr Maxx)

At least once a week at my house...


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Thats a true man's meal... My wife on the other hand would not be so impressed.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

it wins out of the 'majors' all the time. truly a treat for sure.
thanks for sharing.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Conecuh is some good eats for sure. I toss some in the smoker most every cook. I put it in the hotspot in the smoker and get it done quick so I can snack while everything else is cooking.


----------

